# OSLO | Tjuvholmen Development



## joamox

- Island of Thieves
Click logo for Official website

Presenting Tjuvholmen. A project masterminded by one of Norway's most respected architects, Niels Torp. 

In 2002 he conceived of this plan to turn an old industrial pier, adjacent to Aker Brygge, into a landscape of islands, canals and the latest in Norwegian modern architecture, housing top-end apartments, top-end boutiques, top-end office space and also a museum and a hotel, both top-end of course. The project also piqued the interest of starchitect Renzo Piano, who leaped at the opportunity to design the museum. Selvaag Gruppen and Aspelin-Ramm gruppen are the joint construction firms behind the project, which was originally named 'Utsyn'








Tjuvholmen is only the first part in a wider vision known as 'Fjordbyen' or the Fjordcity. The plan is to turn all the old industrial harbour areas in the inner city into new centres for commerce and recreation, as well as housing in general. The image below should help you to identify the Tjuvholmen project within this wider scheme.








​
For more information on other Fjordcity projects, click here

*Akerodden​*
*Construction Phase 1 (F2)​*

Construction phase one was completed in 2007, It is of mixed use, including apartments, office space and shops. The buildings were designed by Norwegian architectural firms Kristin Jarmund, Kari Nissen Brodtkorb, HRTB and MAD. Their designs were developed independently and only very loosely coordinated in the final stages, an approach that has resulted in much variety in the buildings' appearance. The city block is triangular in shape and is located on Akerodden, the part of Tjuvholmen closest to Aker Brygge. The streets surrounding the block are Lille Stranden, Bolette Brygge and Tjuvholmen Alle.








The building with the greatest impact as seen from Bryggetorget at Aker Brygge will be the cornerbuilding designed by Kristin Jarmund. The building uses so-called bubbledeck technology in its construction.

HRTB architects designed two buildings, both very similar in appearance and both 8 stories high, with 18 and 17 apartments respectively. HRTB architects have previously designed such works as Grünerløkka Studenthus and Porthuset. 















Kari Nissen Brodtkorb has designed this building facing Olav Selvaags Plass, as well as the corner-building at Bolette Brygge and Lille Stranden. Brodtkorb has also designed buildings at Aker Brygge, more specifically Stranden just across the canal, or Dokken as it is known.

















MAD  (Moderne Arkitektur & Design) is behind this 8 story infill project which among other thing includes duplex apartments, i.e. apartments covering two floors.










*Construction Phase 2* (F3, F1 North)​

The buildings in this phase have been designed by Niels Torp and Finnish architectural firm Gullichsen Vormala Architects. F3 covers the southwestern part of Akerodden in a semicircular shape. F1 North completes the view of Tjuvholmen and its central allé from Bryggetorget at Aker Brygge. These phases were completed in 2008.



















*Construction Phase 3​*(F1 South)​

Construction Phase 3 includes a oval building designed by Niels Torp and an L-shaped building designed by Hammer Schmidt Lassen. Originally some of this building-mass was intended to house Tjuvholmen Hotel but these plans have since been altered. This is the last phase of construction on Akerodden and is scheduled to be completed in 2010.




















*Tjuvholmen Island *


*The "Flatiron" block*​

This will be the first block to be completed on the island itself. It is seperated into three different units: 

Tjuvholmen allé 9 is designed by Dark architects and will be the first to be constructed on the island of Tjuvholmen. Construction is scheduled to start in 2009 and to finish in 2011. The building is intended for office space. 








The next unit, Tjuvholmen allé 21, is designed by architects Hansen/Bjørndal. Its purpose is primarily residential and the facade has a distinct curve. Scheduled completion is for 2012. 








The last unit facing west is designed by architect Jensen/Skodvin. It is also scheduled to be complete in 2012. 









*Tjuvholmen Museum​*
The museum complex will be designed by Renzo Piano and house, among other things, the Astrup-Fearnley collection of modern art, which is currently on exhibit at a different venue in Oslo. The collection includes works by Andy Warhol an Jeff Koons. The concept is being developed in co-operation with Louisiana Museum of Modern Art, Copenhagen. The complex will also include a so-called event centre or Exploria, developed in co-operation with Event Communications Ltd., London. In addition to this, an observation tower is planned built.

The museum will span over a canal to the small island of Skjæret. The plan is to have a sculpture park on the island. The artists to be included are Anish Kapoor, Franz West, Louise Bourgeois, Peter Fishli & David Weiss, and Ellsworth Kelly, to name a few of the planned works. The island will also have a small beach for swimming. 



























*Tjuvholmen Hotel + adjacent blocks​*
According to the new plans, the hotel will be on the opposite side of the canal, and will only be built in the later stages of construction. The original design by Hammer Schmidt Lassen will be used for mixed office/residential use only. The hotel will be run by the hotel chain Choice hotels, and designed by Mellbye Arkitekter.








The block will also include two additional units. These will not belong to the hotel. The architects are HRTB for the unit immediately adjacent to the hotel and Lof architects for the curved facade (Landgangen 3). The block is expected to be complete in 2013. 











*Remaining construction Phases*​
The two blocks at the furthest end of the island have been designed by Torstein Ramberg (Kavringen Brygge 2-4) and Lund Hagem (Kavringen Brygge 3). Both are scheduled to be complete in 2013. The Lund Hagem block will also include a seperate unit, designed by Jensen/Skodvin. 


















*The last construction phase* will consist of four blocks located behind the hotel block as from the perspective of Aker Brygge. The first two of them will be designed by Narud Stokke Wiig and Torstein Ramberg. The remaining two are by Hammer Schmidt Lassen.


----------



## joamox

A few select photos:




























































Much more here


----------



## REYDARKO

is very nice.....


----------



## GeneratorNL

This project looks great! It looks really urban and classy. I like it.


----------



## manila_eye

great development :cheers:


----------



## joamox

Latest images and renderings


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Andre_idol

I´m a fan of this modern architecture...looking great this project!


----------



## JPBrazil

Any updates?


----------



## Galro

JPBrazil said:


> Any updates?


The pictures in my post two comments above yours, where taken three days ago. I doubt anything exiting have happen since then.


----------



## JPBrazil

^^

Oops... my bad. I'd read the date of the post above yours.


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## steffi16

Thank you for your Photos. Ich like them . Und I love see and sky. The see and Sky are all so blue. :banana:


----------



## Galro

Del.


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Jonipoon

I really love the style and architecture! Oslo is truly a beauty and this project will only make it more beautiful. :nocrook:


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

Renzo Piano have put up some pictures showing glass plates being mounted on the museum on his site. Click on "all projects" and then just find Norway on the map.
http://www.rpbw.com/


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

The user Tjuvholmen have posted some pictures of the inside and around the museum in this blog post: 
http://blogg.afmuseet.no/2011/03/bilder-fra-garsdagens-befaring-pa.html


----------



## Coihaique

Overall I like the average buildings here a lot more than in the HafenCity in Hamburg. While there are also nice buildings in HafenCity, most of them look very cheap. Why can't they do projects like this in Germany? - Nevertheless both project have much in common.


----------



## Galro

^^ Keep in mind that Tjuvholmen is only one part of the larger Fjordcity project which is our true answer to the Hafencity in Hamburg. It is currently also the most expensive of our projects so you except something better than you are average cookie cutter apartment building. 

Here is a quick overview of the different Fjordcity project:

*Sørenga* - The least expensive project which I fear will look quite cheap. Very recently started construction. Tread (no international tread yet).

*Barcode/ The Opera Quarter* - A highrise row with some quite expensive apartments and some cheaper ones. The project lies right behind our new opera and function as a gate to the rest of the city International tread.

*Filipstad* - Currently only on the planing stage. No idea of the price range they are going for, but I would guess slightly cheaper than Tjuvholmen. Location wise it slots in right between this project and the rest of the city. Tread (no international tread yet). 

*Tjuvholmen* - This project.


----------



## Ingenioren

Those are high-end appartments, offices aswell as shops and restaurants - and a hotel and a museum with waterfront park is under construction.


----------



## Galro

^^ Indeed. 

Here is how one of the apartments looks like on the inside. You are able to rent it from 22.000 Nok a month or about 4.000 $ a month. 
http://markedsplass.budstikka.no/eiendom/167795

The apartment itself isn't anything special but the view is great imho (even though it's only to the square right outside).


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

Del


----------



## Galro

Del.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing projects


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

..


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## dotcomma

This is the first time that i look this project
It's perfect in the context


----------



## Galro

Del.


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

Some pictures taken by myself of somewhat questionable quality.


----------



## Galro

Taken by myself today:


----------



## Ekumenopolis

Definitively a nice area to have a walk and some sushi, indeed


----------



## dexter26

Galro said:


> Taken by myself today:


You should probably explain to any non-Scandinavian visitor to the thread that the actual development is behind the buildings in the foreground, which are the old Akershus Fortress that was actually started in the late 1200s :lol:. Just so they know the old brick buildings in the foreground isn't the Tjuvholmen development.


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Godius

^^

The first and last pic of yours are examples that modernism hasn't failed.


----------



## dexter26

^^ Oh I can assure you that this development is, overall, a *very* nice one, I think (practically) anyone in Oslo with an interest in city development and urbanism can agree on that. The development is a extension/continuation of our older seaside project, Aker Brygge, from the late 80s/parts from early 90s, and it's close to a "genious" extension to that older city development project IMO.


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## tehpr0

such a great project,i love this new modern architecture


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Minsk

Perfect!


----------



## Galro

^^ Thanks for your comment. Glad you like it! :cheers:


----------



## zaguric2

The most developed city.


----------



## dexter26

Selection of Tjuvholmen Flickr photos:

Side towards south side of Aker Brygge








Oslo, Tjuvholmen by barmbek, on Flickr











Oslo, Tjuvholmen by barmbek, on Flickr










Tjuvholmen/Aker Brygge by FotosFraOslo, on Flickr










Tjuvholmen by Svein Kaptein, on Flickr










Tjuvholmen (Aker Brygge) by FotosFraOslo, on Flickr










Tjuvholmen by Hildegunn Moen, on Flickr










A living water sculpture at Tjuvholmen by Hildegunn Moen, on Flickr










Tjuvholmen by Anne-Sophie Ofrim, on Flickr










Autumn, Tjuvholmen/Aker Brygge by FotosFraOslo, on Flickr










tjuvholmen, oslo by Ikøn, on Flickr


The white buildings in background are part of the older seaside development, Aker Brygge








Tjuvholmen - Aker Brygge by FotosFraOslo, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

^^ This picture is actually taken by myself:

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7002/6436801061_5185d7365c_o.jpg


----------



## dexter26

^^ I did recognize it, in fact (maybe should have put in a small comment about it). But a rerun isn't too bad, it's a quite nice photo


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad

spicytimothy said:


> Just curious... how expensive are these condos??


Price pr sqm usually varies from 15-22/23k USD. 

This one has a price tag of 6,6m USD. It's the most expensive on the market right now.


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## katia72

OnTheNorthRoad said:


> Price pr sqm usually varies from 15-22/23k USD.
> 
> This one has a price tag of 6,6m USD. It's the most expensive on the market right now.


OMG....This flat requires total renovation


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Andre_idol

^^eeww, let´s hope it looks way brighter than that. And also ew to that interior of the $6M home...although I really liked the spaces and the views.

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Galro

Andre_idol said:


> ^^eeww, let´s hope it looks way brighter than that. And also ew to that interior of the $6M home...although I really liked the spaces and the views.
> 
> Thanks for the updates!


I suspect they will use the same kind of stones so I doubt it will look any brighter, but I like the color anyway so it don't matter to me. I agree about the apartment though.


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## snoxey

Wow stunning! Norway really has a distinct and beautiful arhitecture


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Godius

I like the sophisticated modernism in this part of Oslo, the style is very well implemented, it looks evenly impressive from different points of view. Best showcase of modernism in Europe I have to say.


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Victhor

I love that architecture!, that makes a dense place a very nice place to live, but the buildings are too close to each other, maybe that affects the sun received by the appartments, does Oslo have some law for new buildings to guarantee a minimun daily hours of sun for every apartment?.


----------



## Galro

^^ All proposals in the city/country requires to have a shadow/sun study to show what effect the building(s) will have. I'm unsure if there are any laws that requires a certain amount of sun though, but there are general guidelines that states we shouldn't create more shadows than necessary. We also have laws that says all apartments should have a certain amount of threes/greeneries (in parks, backyards and/or on roof tops) available to make the city green and livable.


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## El_Greco

Its one exciting project. All buildings are different and of extremelly high aesthetical quality. This is how residential-developments ought to be done.


----------



## Lloyd Lost

Outstanding. One of the best large scale urban developments I've ever seen. Should set the standard for all cities undertaking similar projects.


----------



## vitamin R

I love this project! It looks as though every corner you turn, you see something new.


----------



## Galro

^^ Thanks for the comments! :cheers1:


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

Some dates:

- The museum will open the 29.september.

- The sculpture park right outside of the museum will open 10.august.

- The tower will probably open in august too. 

From here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559616&page=37


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## dexter26

I like the tower, if only it were 10m or so higher I'd absolutely love it. And maybe a slightly more built up/bigger entrance (just a littlebit, like a doorway or something).


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## northdiesel

Well this is a shame. 

*Unfinished Astrup Fearnley Museum on Fire*
http://www.vg.no/nyheter/innenriks/artikkel.php?artid=10053492


----------



## Galro

---


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ damn ...was there much damage?


----------



## Galro

^^ Only on the facade according to what I've read. Might be some damage caused by the smoke inside though.


----------



## Godius

Luckily no one got injured. The cleaning of the smoke damage will be a major expense, i think.


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## kjetilab

Some pictures from thursday (all my own)


----------



## northdiesel

A picture of our new "skytower." 
Felt taller standing next to it...


----------



## IceCheese

^^That is a great picture!

Can't wait to take a ride in the elevator


----------



## Galro

...


----------



## Vitruvio

Why the Museum was on fire???


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad

I don't know, but it was probably due to a working accident. Or maybe just a cigarette that ignited some fuel or something. 

It was however quickly under control, and the damages rather small. But they've spent a couple of months repairing it. It won't have any delays on the overall project as far as I know. Opening this autumn.


----------



## Tjuvholmen

They where seeling a therasfloor using asphalt on the topfloor of the HR building, using a open flame torch, wich is standard procedure. Due to stong wind the wood panel wall caut fire. And with only simple fire equipement availabe it got out of control.


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad

Some of the recent updates:



starkwell said:


> ok, so there's no height but this is dense, kind of reminds me of the little back streets of london...





starkwell said:


> back end of the hotel (?) revealed, and some green cladding?





starkwell said:


> view from the other side...





Þróndeimr said:


> A few pics from Tjuvholmen taken a couple of hours before starkwell's pics!


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad

Also adding this one:



OnTheNorthRoad said:


> Recent aerial from flickr. Notice the sculptures being installed.
> 
> Modernade Oslo by Ritva Elg, on Flickr


----------



## Andre_idol

Thanks for the updates. Those trees on the narrow streets between buildings are always a nice touch.


----------



## Syndic

This is one of my favorite developments. The more updates, the better! Thanks, guys.


----------



## kjetilab

The Renzo Piano drawn museum officially opened today (opens to the public on saturday), so a few pictures are in order.


----------



## de_passage

Best urban project in Europe :drool:


----------



## IceCheese

The tower is now lighted at night:









(by me)









(by forumer marshol)









(also marshol)


----------



## HenriGermain

:uh: what happened to the Scandinavian sense of measure?
Although you still know to pick the shades...Mostly. :sarcasm:


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad

^^ Uhm, what are you saying?  It's dense alright, but the buildings are moderately sized. Many of the buildings are in the range of 5-7 floors. 
-------
Adding:

Oslo by night by ★iPh4n70M★, on Flickr


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad

Been a couple of months, so time for a update from the local forums:



starkwell said:


> The Thief, looking snazzy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now open around the side...





starkwell said:


> nice to be able to see these buildings from this angle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from the lower deck (sorry, very slippy, so this is as far as i went...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s178.beta.photobucket.com/user/greatcentral/media/2013-01-011440a_zps7a731752.jpg.html





starkwell said:


> some marble cladding, looks very 60s - in a good way, i think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some finishing on the bottom balcony....





starkwell said:


> backside of the hotel...





starkwell said:


> rear terrace of The Thief...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new building...





Galro said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jankiese/8311176320/sizes/l/





IceCheese said:


> ^^Fetched this picture from Byggeindustrien:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bygg.no/2013/01/99419.0





OnTheNorthRoad said:


> Recent developments from Filipstad side:
> 
> Tjuvholmen Oslo by Kvervil, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

Looking impressive.


----------



## Galro

Marietje Andrea by Oslofjord, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Copyright 2013: Tomasz Majewski


Copyright 2013: Tomasz Majewski


----------



## Galro

Large panorama of the bay with the Tjuvholmen development in it. Scroll to the right to see Tjuvholmen ----->>>>>



Panorama Ausblick über den Hafen von Oslo / panoramic view over the Oslo harbor by chipsewi, on Flickr


----------



## MarkusErikssen

Beautiful area. Hope to visit it in future.


----------



## Galro

Just a nice picture:


Tjuveholmen Norway #fotograf #fotografi #kunst #kunstner #bilder #reise #eyes #norway #klær #mote #design #statigram #nam #namltd #sosialmedia #love #motefotograf #Norge #grafisk #Kreativ #asker #me #cute #oslo #tbt #instagood #hadeland #hvalstrandfestiva by namltd, on Flickr


----------



## Groningen NL

Good one. I hate those hashtags tho...


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Looks like maybe people have started to move into the beige building. Also note that the building farthest out to the left is under construction. Not sure if anyone have ever posted picture of that before in this tread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9064442059/sizes/l/


Today from the same angle. They have uncovered part of the facade in the back and there are some minor changes in the construction in front. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbanium/9437391500/sizes/l/


----------



## Galro

Museum Of Modern Art by a.rutherford1, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Photos from last week:



The four remaining buildings seen under construction from across Filipstad: Salmakersvenn Marius Jantzens Plass 2, Dyna Brygge, and Fru Kroghs Brygge (two buildings).



Salmakersvenn Marius Jantzens Plass 2 is close to completion. Architect is NSW (Narud Stokke Wiig). Dyna Brygge (seen on the left) will be completed next year. Architect: Torstein Ramberg.



Fru Kroghs Brygge is made up of two units, both to be completed next year, and designed by Schmidt Hammer Lassen.


Comments and pictures by Joamox. Taken from this tread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559616&page=54


----------



## Galro

(In the background.)


SAM_2119 by sebastiangalka, on Flickr


SAM_2118 by sebastiangalka, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Now they have added some colored panels to the base of this building. I don't know if they are supposed to be permanent though. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbanium/9562203797/sizes/l/

Random picture. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbanium/9562212717/

Seen from the sea.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nitram_1972/9563395841/sizes/l/


----------



## Galro

1363 Astrup Fearnley Museet (Renzo Piano), Oslo - Norway by tango-, on Flickr


#tjuvholmen #summer #oslo #visitoslo #visitnorway #iphone5 #iphonesia #iphoneonly by fingedude, on Flickr


----------



## ikops

I must say I am pretty impressed by this waterfront.


----------



## Galro

I found quite a lot of pictures focusing on the landscaping in the developments. I'm sure a few of them have been shown before, but I think some of the pictures of the recently constructed part are at least from never seen before areas. I thought them were rather nice and I love the look of the landscaping too. :cheers:

The established areas:

DSC07844smallest by cam.bodine, on Flickr


DSC07836smallest by cam.bodine, on Flickr


DSC07832smallest by cam.bodine, on Flickr


DSC07835smallest by cam.bodine, on Flickr


DSC07831smallest by cam.bodine, on Flickr


DSC07829smallest by cam.bodine, on Flickr


DSC07839smallest by cam.bodine, on Flickr


DSC07846smallest by cam.bodine, on Flickr

The recently constructed:

DSC07858smallest by cam.bodine, on Flickr


DSC07848smallest by cam.bodine, on Flickr


DSC07850smallest by cam.bodine, on Flickr


DSC07855smallest by cam.bodine, on Flickr

... Which will hopefully turn out nice when it grown a little bit.


----------



## zilze

Simply beautiful, European architecture never seizes to amaze me :applause:.


----------



## Galro

smileali


----------



## Galro

A nice picture from above on parts of it. It is slightly outdated now though as some of the buildings to the left have come further with the construction.









http://www.dagbladet.no/2013/08/25/nyheter/innenriks/heis/28887829/

A picture of this office building.








http://www.mimoa.eu/projects/Norway/Oslo/Tjuvholmen office building


----------



## Galro

It rises to the left in the background here ...


IMG_8347.jpg by --Axe--, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

P9070098 by Odd Stiansen, on Flickr


Tjuvholmen by Odd Stiansen, on Flickr


Tjuvholmen by Odd Stiansen, on Flickr


Tjuvholmen by Odd Stiansen, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

by torilgam http://bit.ly/16oKqxE by visitnorway.com, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Levitation by Lachezar Nikolov


----------



## Galro

http://osloiforandring.origo.no/


----------



## Galro

Oslo, Norway by Howard UCD, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Taken by the user Joamox:















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108518933#post108518933


----------



## Galro

Oslo 10/11-13 by antonio.amendolagine, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

6-15-13 Oslo 5 by w1cll, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

http://osloiforandring.origo.no/?ref=checkpoint


----------



## Galro

http://www.nsw.no/portfolio-item/tjuvholmen-hus-84/


----------



## Galro

http://osloiforandring.no/


----------



## Galro

I found a neat close-up picture of the white and gold-cladding building if anyone cares about it ... 


Aker Brygge, Oslo, Norway by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

http://www.flickr.com/photos/helleras/13336265495/sizes/h/


----------



## IThomas

I like it  Galro there are projects with green areas or something?


----------



## Galro

IThomas said:


> I like it  Galro there are projects with green areas or something?


Not sure if I understood your question. Are you asking if this project contains a green area? If so, yes it does.

Everything green on this overview is intended to become so in reality too. The green area to the right will function as a public park.


----------



## Galro

Oslo by rolf aikio, on Flickr


Oslo by rolf aikio, on Flickr


----------



## Victhor

Everything looks so nice in this thread!


----------



## Patrick Highrise

Need to check this area out when I am in Oslo coming august!! Looks really nice!


----------



## Galro

Nice google sphere picture of the recently completed square and surrounding buildings at the last Tjuvholmen phase: 

https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/109846932792992702987/photo/niH12tiliLsAAAQW-bMq3w


----------



## Galro

http://osloiforandring.no/


----------



## Galro

Oslo by SILK61, on Flickr


Finalist 2014: Tjuvholmen, Oslo, Norway by Urban Land Institute, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Tjuvholmen Office Building by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr


Tjuvholmen Housing byWojtek Gurak, on Flickr


Tjuvholmen Lille Stranden  by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr


Tjuvholmen F1 by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr


The Thief Hotel by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr


Tjuvholmen House by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr


Handelsbanken Tjuvholmen by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr


Tjuvholmen House by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr


Tjuvholmen Housing by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr


Tjuvhomen Hus 24-26 by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr​


----------



## Galro

I believe the development is now completed.

Aker Brygge, Oslo, Norway by Kat_Melendez, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

Good  What is the average cost for an apartment?


----------



## Olabil

^^It would be too much work to find out the average cost for an apartment here, but here is a selection of the ones for sale today:
http://www.finn.no/finn/realestate/homes/object?finnkode=51167613&searchclickthrough=true
Kr. 20.000.000 for 164m2 = Kr. 122.000 sq/m2 or around €15.000 sq/m2

http://www.finn.no/finn/realestate/homes/object?finnkode=51428278&searchclickthrough=true
Kr. 25.800.000 for 138m2 = Kr. 187.700 sq/m2 or around €23.000 sq/m2

The smaller ones on lower floors are starting from around Kr.100.000 (€12.000) sq/m2.

Norways most expensive apartment was sold here last year for Kr. 236.500.000 (almost €29.000.000) and was 1187 sq/m2.


----------

